# Organize Your Drill Bits



## Downeast Thunder (Nov 11, 2017)

My apologies to anyone offended. - I was not aware I was in violation of the rules with this post. One of the admins let me know, so I just deleted the content of this post (I'm an old guy and was trying to find a button to simply delete the post entirely but couldn't find one).


----------

